# Cat growling contstanly!!



## Squirrel (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi,my eldest cat is 3 years old, we got another kitten around 5 months ago, things were tough but eventually the older cat settled down and lets say tolerated the kitten although I didn't think they were ever gonna be the best of friends. We thought things would be better once the kitten was neutered but things have got worse, the older cat just growls constantly even when the kitten is not in the room! And she just hisses at the kitten the whole time, we have fellaway diffussers both upstairs and down, I feel my beautiful cat has turned into a moany old girl and am worried she is stressing herself out. Does anyone have any suggestions? They are both going outside now but the fighting and growling continues in the garden. Thanks in advance from a stressed out owner and cat :crying:


----------



## georgiesharp (Aug 25, 2011)

i was just reading this as i have kind of the same problem and the advice is to seperate food bedding etc and find them both places to hide away for peace and quiet in seperate rooms. Get a microchip cat flap if loads of other cats in neighbourhood too. Alternate play and always feed your 3 year old first and fuss her first as she needs to know she is still top cat. Its really hard to watch them hate each other and i hope the situation gets better for them. Try bachs rescue for pets or try Serene um drops for your older cat. I have tried felliway which didnt seem to work on mine and now i am trying serene drops which i hate to say dont seem to work either but each cat is different so may work for yours. At the end of the day you will have to wait and see if things change and if not them think about rehoming the kitten because cats will get stressed if they are always scared of the other. Really hope it doesnt come to that though. All the best. PS try giving them a treat like tuna or something they love whilst in the same room so they associate a treat with each other


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Try scent swapping and/or rubbing them with talcum powder to make them smell the same - I expect when the kitten came back from the vets he/she smelt different and set the process back a step or two.


----------

